# Athena & Chorus 11 Speed 2010 & 2012 Compatability?,



## humanbeing (Dec 4, 2009)

I apologize in advance if this is a dumb question. I'm trying to avoid powershift and pwer torque.
Are there any issues using 2012 Chorus levers with a 2010 Athena chainset and 2012 Athena derailleurs?
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

That will work great!


----------



## humanbeing (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you. I thought this was the case, I wanted confirmation.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

As long everything is 11 it will work just fine. Even you can use your 10 speed derailleurs too.


----------



## humanbeing (Dec 4, 2009)

So the difference between Ultra Shift and Power Shift is only in the levers?
10 speed dérailleur with an 11 speed shifter? Is there an extra click after the last cog?
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

ultraman6970 said:


> As long everything is 11 it will work just fine. Even you can use your 10 speed derailleurs too.


I wouldn't agree with this at all. Maybe the front, but a 10s rear dérailleur is designed for a different cable pull than 11s, so the shifts will be a bit off. 

The original question is speaking is 2012 Athena, so not an issue as they are 11s.


----------

